# Alhamdulillah



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have water


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have water


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

But can you boil it yet ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> But can you boil it yet ?


I very nearly put this, too









but then thought maybe she hadn't the power.........


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No power as yet but watch this space


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

fingers crossed for the power!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Seb* said:


> fingers crossed for the power!


I have a youtube link all ready & waiting


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I don't know the story behind this, but I don't have telephone or internet. They're doing some work in the street and cut through the phone cables leaving about 10 of us without service. Everyone else is back on except us. They say they have to lay a new line, and that we are at the mercy of Telefónica. God, Allah and the Wicked Witch of the East help us... 14 days and counting...


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

mbrook wa alhumdallalah


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

lol, this is starting to sound like the Egypt forum. Mabrook to Maiden , Malesh to Pesky


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

hhmmm - what's all this foreign talk?'

translations please


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I know, they are everyday expressions in arabic

mabrook: congratulations

Alhamdulillah translates into something like "thanks god!"
and 
Malish (or malesh) is something one says to show empathy for other people's problems, like sorry.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> I know, they are everyday expressions in arabic
> 
> mabrook: congratulations
> 
> ...


thank you

come to think of it, I've heard _malesh_ before


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

If it's the slightest comfort to any of you struggling with your water, electric, phone and internet - I would just assure you that you would find the service just as poor in the UK!

I have just wasted an hour this evening waiting in a queue for BT, after waiting a further 2 hrs for a call back from a Manager which never materialised - and I did this last night - and the night before - and three more times back in March, when they first decided to hit me with an inexplicable one off charge of £47.97.

I've had it confirmed by a succession of Anjeet's, Alauddin's, Ankit's, Mukesh's that it will be dealt with and I will not be charged.... and still the charge is there.... giving them reason to yet again attempt to hike my Direct Debits!

They've got you over a barrel - if I didn't need the landline for broadband, I'd get rid of it in a minute - and the ridiculous charges with it!


----------



## Merseybob (Mar 4, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> No power as yet but watch this space


Sounds abit like rural scotland in the 60's early 70's


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

:I have power but no meter


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> :I have power but no meter


:faint:

:spy: ssshhhh don't tell them


----------

